# How Tall are you are big and tall or just big



## hbighappy (Jul 26, 2010)

How Tall are you just wondering whats average height of the other BHM on here Me personally I am Kinda tall 6 feet 4inc tall making me a tall big boy any one else tall or taller just wondering well be cool see what you guys say


----------



## Paquito (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm 5'4, 5'5.

Short and wide.


----------



## djudex (Jul 26, 2010)

6'7" & 450 lbs.

CAPTAIN HUGEMONGUS!


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 26, 2010)

5'11" (ish, maybe 6') at about 213lbs.

Good height.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 26, 2010)

djudex said:


> 6'7" & 450 lbs.
> 
> CAPTAIN HUGEMONGUS!



You're like godzilla... Djudzilla. Terrorizing western Canada.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm 6' 1" and about 243 lbs.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm 5'4, 5'5.
> 
> Short and wide.



Since we're adding weight too, I'm 255.


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm 6'1" and bounce between 490 and 500 :eat1:


----------



## hbighappy (Jul 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Since we're adding weight too, I'm 255.




well then im 6 feet 4 inc and 3/4 of a inch tall and about 550 of all Guaponess


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm about 5'7&1/2", 353 Lbs, age 55.


----------



## Aus450 (Jul 27, 2010)

Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds


----------



## taobear (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm 5' 9" 350lbs


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 27, 2010)

6'5" and just over 350lbs. 

View attachment asa.jpg


View attachment aaa.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 27, 2010)

6'2'' 340-350lbs.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 27, 2010)

6'4" 360..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope melian comes in here and posts the picture of that face.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 27, 2010)

6'3", just north of 400lbs.


----------



## Guinness (Jul 27, 2010)

6'2", about 270 lbs.


----------



## djudex (Jul 27, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're like godzilla... Djudzilla. Terrorizing western Canada.



Funny, I actually have a guy at work that calls me Godzilla-san.


----------



## Tad (Jul 27, 2010)

5' 8.5" (yes, the half inch matters, it is why I'm still taller than my son....for now). Low-average height. And only 210-215 pounds, depending on time of year, so heavier than average, but not particularly fat. Sometimes I'm not sure why I care about this board so much, but I do :bow:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 27, 2010)

5'10" and 396lb (says my converter). For all of us in the more civilized world I'm 1.78m and &#8776;180kg.


----------



## RJI (Jul 27, 2010)

6'2" @ 375


----------



## Amandy (Jul 27, 2010)

How amazing it is that you guys can put 5 numbers together in just the right sequence that it makes some stranger who lives in another state/country wet her panties?

(and not from peeing, ref: previous post)


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 27, 2010)

We are mostly above average here!

(From Wikipedia) Average U.S. male is 1.763 m (5 ft 9 1&#8260;2 in). 

We tower over Canadian men, who only average 1.736 m (5 ft 8 1&#8260;2 in).


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 27, 2010)

Oops --double post.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 27, 2010)

You know what, me and Briar don't need your averageness or your ability to see over people's heads or none of that fancy bullshit.

Y'ALL DON'T EVEN KNOW ME

(I had to all caps this because you assholes can't hear me all the way down here)


----------



## Zowie (Jul 27, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You know what, me and Briar don't need your averageness or your ability to see over people's heads or none of that fancy bullshit.
> 
> Y'ALL DON'T EVEN KNOW ME
> 
> (I had to all caps this because you assholes can't hear me all the way down here)



...As one of my shorter guy friends said to me (he's about 5'3), "It's not so bad, I'm at boob high to every girl around. Giving hugs is great."


----------



## Paquito (Jul 27, 2010)

I am _really_ good at limbo.

And I don't terrorize Japanese cities.
:happy:


----------



## Esther (Jul 27, 2010)

As an exceptionally lanky beanpole, it is inevitable that I will sometimes be taller than the boys I date. Thus I have grown to love fat boys of all heights


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I am _really_ good at limbo.
> 
> And I don't terrorize Japanese cities.
> :happy:


Hey, just because I was born in Japan doesn't mean I've ever terrorized a city!

Well, maybe a neighborhood....



Esther said:


> As an exceptionally lanky beanpole, it is inevitable that I will sometimes be taller than the boys I date. Thus I have grown to love fat boys of all heights


? How tall are you, Esther? I was always under the impression you were short.


----------



## Esther (Jul 28, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Hey, just because I was born in Japan doesn't mean I've ever terrorized a city!
> 
> Well, maybe a neighborhood....
> 
> ...



I am about 5'10'. Not super tall, but pretty tall for a girl.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 29, 2010)

Amandy said:


> How amazing it is that you guys can put 5 numbers together in just the right sequence that it makes some stranger who lives in another state/country wet her panties?
> 
> (and not from peeing, ref: previous post)



wooooooooooooooooow


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 29, 2010)

Amandy said:


> How amazing it is that you guys can put 5 numbers together in just the right sequence that it makes some stranger who lives in another state/country wet her panties?
> 
> (and not from peeing, ref: previous post)



So I'm not the only one who loves the numbers!


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 29, 2010)

6'4" and about 600.


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

5'6.5 280

hell yeah Im taller then paq.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2010)

Esther said:


> I am about 5'10'. Not super tall, but pretty tall for a girl.


Hawt!

For the life of me I don't know why, but I thought you were like 5'0"!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 3, 2010)

short and really really really fat


----------



## BriarChubNJ (Aug 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You know what, me and Briar don't need your averageness or your ability to see over people's heads or none of that fancy bullshit.
> 
> Y'ALL DON'T EVEN KNOW ME
> 
> (I had to all caps this because you assholes can't hear me all the way down here)



That's right Paq--We're the undercover operatives around here!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You know what, me and Briar don't need your averageness or your ability to see over people's heads or none of that fancy bullshit.
> 
> Y'ALL DON'T EVEN KNOW ME
> 
> (I had to all caps this because you assholes can't hear me all the way down here)



*pats head*...so adorable.


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 4, 2010)

6'4" - 315 lbs - size 18 shoe - 3 XLT shirt - 50" waist - I guess both BIg & Tall


----------



## Ilegalpat (Aug 4, 2010)

I am 6 foot even 185-190.


----------



## shortfat (Aug 4, 2010)

5'5" and 205


----------



## Esther (Aug 5, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Hawt!
> 
> For the life of me I don't know why, but I thought you were like 5'0"!!



I haven't been that height since like fifth grade, hahaha.
Sometimes I wish I were shorter. Pants can always be hemmed, but there's no fixing floods


----------



## Joe944 (Aug 5, 2010)

6 foot 250, where does this put me?


----------



## shhtx1970 (Aug 5, 2010)

5-10 and fat


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 6, 2010)

Amandy said:


> How amazing it is that you guys can put 5 numbers together in just the right sequence that it makes some stranger who lives in another state/country wet her panties?
> 
> (and not from peeing, ref: previous post)



Quoted for truth....today is a good day lol


----------



## RJI (Aug 6, 2010)

Amandy said:


> How amazing it is that you guys can put 5 numbers together in just the right sequence that it makes some stranger who lives in another state/country wet her panties?
> 
> (and not from peeing, ref: previous post)




This should be the official phrase of the day and maybe be the lead in on all newscasts accompanied by photos of fat guys.


----------



## Tors (Aug 6, 2010)

6'3'' and around 380 lbs or so.


----------



## MaybeX (Aug 6, 2010)

5'7" around 275 or 280.
Used to be 5'8 and 1/2", but gravity (and bad posture) is winning. :blush:
Was 332 at my heaviest. Went on Optifast, lost mostly muscle mass. Used to be strong as an ox, now I'm just smart as one... :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm 5'11'' and around 300 now.

I wouldn't really consider that tall, but my belly still makes it hard to find shirts that fit just right. I always have to buy ones that are slightly oversized to keep from spilling out from underneath. It sucks because then my shirts are like parachutes.

I should just start a fat clothing company.


----------



## shparks (Aug 12, 2010)

I am average height. 

Side note: What is the deal with the "Big and Tall" catalogs only having tall guys modeling the clothes? Where are all the big dudes?


----------



## MacG (Aug 12, 2010)

Greetings all, I'm new here, and mostly just sort of lurking for now. So consider this a mini-introduction of sorts. I'm 6'4" and about 600lbs I guess. I love being tall. I'm also 40 yrs. old with a beard that is now about half gray. I tend to like to go from a Grizzly Adams kinda look with longish hair and a long beard to just stubble, both on my face and on top. I guess I'll save the rest for the proper thread.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 15, 2010)

u big guys are just soooo sexyyyy!!:bow:


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 15, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> 6 foot 250, where does this put me?



makes u sexxy


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

6'4", 319 pounds of MAN.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 30, 2010)

watts63 said:


> 6'4", 319 pounds of MAN.



Good job


----------



## Kazak (Aug 30, 2010)

6' 1" 380lbs


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 30, 2010)

StridentDionysus said:


> 5'10" and 396lb (says my converter). For all of us in the more civilized world I'm 1.78m and &#8776;180kg.



I'm the same height (5'10"/1.778 meters), but not yet in your weight class: I'm just 270 pounds/ 122.47 kg. Ah, to have an encourager in my life...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

Kazak said:


> 6' 1" 380lbs



We're twins! 

I just bought a new suit and found out I am 5 foot two. Around. Anyone else who is nearly as big around as they are tall?


----------

